# Favorite Gifts...



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

These are my favorite gifts that I received this year...:biggrin:

What was *YOUR* favorite gift?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Love the dog mugs! New camers nice too although I wouldn't know how to work one, LOL.

Since I can't post pictures up:

Pilates package from husband I wanted since I couldn't afford doing privates anymore since I'm on a short bus. Yah................


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Things were really tight this year- so it wasn't a big material gift year. My hubby got me a really nice True Blood "poster". It isn't really a poster, but la large, textured print. he gave me that last month since there was no way to hide it. he also bought me tickets to a concert awhile back, so I considered that a Christmas gift. I got a bonus check from work and a little bit of cash from my parents. I'm going to use it to rebuild my aquarium. Sadly, I lost all of my fish in November and am going to replant the way i want it this time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I got a brand new sewing machine from my dad and stepmom....

Janome - 2160DC, 2160 Decor Computer

But my favorite "gift" has yet to come. Jon's mom is flying us both down to spend 11 days on her 51' catamaran while in the southern Bahamas (called the Exumas...)

exumas - Google Search


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I got a couple of drills for Xmas (and a ring that I'll pick out one day). We already have the bigger set of these drills but I wanted these as they are a wee bit lighter, but still pretty powerful. These are seriously good drills.
View attachment 857
Mol told me she also wanted a 16 squeaker Gator

View attachment 858
Windy got a tree thing (thats a yaaawwwnn)

View attachment 860
Mollie got a few 'keep her brain busy' puzzles....

View attachment 861


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> But my favorite "gift" has yet to come. Jon's mom is flying us both down to spend 11 days on her 51' catamaran while in the southern Bahamas (called the Exumas...)
> 
> exumas - Google Search


 
Talk about having something to look forward to - I can guarantee you will have an absolute ball! 
51' cat huh? Bet that baby's spacious. 
Have they been, or having any thoughts of heading down Panama way?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

No pictures atm cuz I am at work....

My favorites are my Haan handheld steam cleaner and a set of The Nightmare Before Christmas dinner plates. So cute.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

My two awesome teenagers gave me a Conair foot bath. Very thoughtful of them as they do know how I love to pamper myself with pedicures and massages ....

A couple bottles of wine and a couple of gift cards to stores that I actually frequent was nice too.

The BEST gift of all is simply seeing the JOY on my childrens' faces as they opened their gifts.


----------

